

Why mathematicians get so angry if they think that you criticize their field - erik123
http://erikpoupaert.wordpress.com/2014/08/31/why-mathematicians-get-so-angry-if-they-think-that-you-criticize-their-field

======
ColinWright
To quote Humpty Dumpty:

    
    
        "When I use a word, it means just what
         I choose it to mean — neither more nor
         less."
    

If the author chooses to define proof in a different way, and chooses not to
use "proof" in the same sense that mathematicians use the term, and then goes
on to tell them they're not producing proofs at all, is he surprised that they
get annoyed at him?

As always, XKCD gets there:

    
    
        Communicating badly then acting smug when
        you're misunderstood is not cleverness.
    

\-- [http://xkcd.com/169/](http://xkcd.com/169/)

